# struct in Java?



## Moartel (19. April 2001)

Gibt es so was wie das struct in C++ auch in Java? 
Ich habe in der Befehlsreferenz zwar ein STRUCT() gefunden, aber das bezieht sich auf eine vorhandene SQL-Datenbank. Ich möchte gerne Daten ohne eine Datenbank verwalten und speichern. Für meine Zwecke wäre so etwas wie ein C++-struct ideal. 
Was kommt dem in Java am nächsten?


----------



## WebJunkie (30. August 2001)

*Meines Wissens...*

...gibt es sowas in Java nicht, da man jede noch so komplexe Datenstruktur mit Klassen beschreiben kann. Also wäre dein struct() in dem Falle eine Klasse ohne Methoden. Das ganze wird genauso angesprochen, wie struct Members unter C/C++

Greetz

Junk

:|


----------

